# Foggy Altezza's



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi Everyone!
I don't want this to turn into some big deal, or to argue the altezza's or euro style lights right of existence. Everyone has their right to their own opinion and that's why this country is so great. Just a simple question. I have saw that alot of people have had trouble with them being foggy and i just wondered if anyone has came up with a fix. Thanks for your time!


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

*Just remember this buddy!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

For *TREYDEE* i found big metal wing more gay then alteeza.
For *96CenterAHHH* i got projector headlight and got the same problem i only seal the headlight and now it's ok i don't know of it will fix your problem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

aahah like that alot!!!

Yeah i tried resealing it today. We'll see if it works. Thanks


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i have had that problem with my altezza lights... the right side got some water in there and now it stained the bottom of the tail light...... all i did was open the trunk and threw some silicone on
ant part of the tail that had a gap...I haven't had any probs after that!!!!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*LMFAO!!!!!!!*

oh my god i think i just woke up everyone in the house laughing after i saw that altezza Mpg thing.. but budy.. not everyone hates altezza's.. i love the mpg though.. but about the fogging.. well.. cant we all talk to the BBB(Better Busniess Bueal)? ((and could someone teach me to spell..)) because if this product sucks that bad.. then they need to work on that.. we are not getting our money worth then.. poor manufacturing is not OUR fault.. why should we have to fix their faults and errors... i think we should start a law suit LOL.. but really.. whats the best way to take off the lense so i can get to that part on the bottom that has faded.. i know that once i get past that lense.. cleaning will be easy.. but i allready tried to pull it apart and chipped a piece off of it.. what do you guys suggest i do ??? i think i fixed the fogging.. there is a part of the lense at the top where it meets the mount by a snap.. i think that thats a problem for a lot of you.. check the top part and make sure that you seal that..  i know.. but anyways.. take care everyone.. and someone email me as soon as they can answer my questions.. thanks Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Just remember this buddy!!!!!!!!*



TREYDEE said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



umm.. well it isnt stock if you are runnin nitros then is it??


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

what the heck.. it posted the quote of the mpg and not what you said.. ill say it myself.....

____ so and so said "im happy if i beat a tricked up honda using nitros on my car becauseits stock" well he said something like that..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

anyone pulled open their altezzas and been able to clean the insides yet?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: LMFAO!!!!!!!*



1999GXE1.6 said:


> *oh my god i think i just woke up everyone in the house laughing after i saw that altezza Mpg thing.. but budy.. not everyone hates altezza's.. i love the mpg though.. but about the fogging.. well.. cant we all talk to the BBB(Better Busniess Bueal)? ((and could someone teach me to spell..)) because if this product sucks that bad.. then they need to work on that.. we are not getting our money worth then.. poor manufacturing is not OUR fault.. why should we have to fix their faults and errors... i think we should start a law suit LOL.. but really.. whats the best way to take off the lense so i can get to that part on the bottom that has faded.. i know that once i get past that lense.. cleaning will be easy.. but i allready tried to pull it apart and chipped a piece off of it.. what do you guys suggest i do ??? i think i fixed the fogging.. there is a part of the lense at the top where it meets the mount by a snap.. i think that thats a problem for a lot of you.. check the top part and make sure that you seal that..  i know.. but anyways.. take care everyone.. and someone email me as soon as they can answer my questions.. thanks Travis *


 
Not to sound negative but I think that when people think about buying aftermarket parts that the quality would be a big part of the decision whether or not to buy them. I have seen other people's clear tails and say how shitty the quality was and I will never spend the huge amount of money that they want for their crappy quality. If nobody bought them, they wouldn't sell them. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

Can you bake altezzas? Some of us at Altimas.net have this Faq'd if you wanna try it out. You put it in the oven to heat up the glue and carefully pull it apart, seems to work for regular headlamps/tail lamps, don't see why it shouldn't work here. I'll go find the link.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Just remember this buddy!!!!!!!!*



1999GXE1.6 said:


> *
> 
> 
> umm.. well it isnt stock if you are runnin nitros then is it??   *


you just cant comprehend the english language can you? his sig is saying that if a honda that is running nitrous beats him, he is fine with it, as he is stock.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: LMFAO!!!!!!!*



BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *
> 
> 
> Not to sound negative but I think that when people think about buying aftermarket parts that the quality would be a big part of the decision whether or not to buy them. I have seen other people's clear tails and say how shitty the quality was and I will never spend the huge amount of money that they want for their crappy quality. If nobody bought them, they wouldn't sell them. Just my .02 cents. *




well heres the thing.. i bought mine when they first came out.. and didnt know about this problem untill after the fact that i had them.. so there for.. if i would have known these were shit.. i wouldnt have bought them.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Just remember this buddy!!!!!!!!*



ihateloops said:


> *
> 
> you just cant comprehend the english language can you? his sig is saying that if a honda that is running nitrous beats him, he is fine with it, as he is stock. *


i read his profile again.. and now i get it.. but i didnt understand before because he said "beat by a car" what he ment to say was "car length".  let me guess this is another one of those people who looks through the posts just to see who he can argue with.. are you really that bored.. come on!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: LMFAO!!!!!!!*




1999GXE1.6 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> well heres the thing.. i bought mine when they first came out.. and didnt know about this problem untill after the fact that i had them.. so there for.. if i would have known these were shit.. i wouldnt have bought them.. Travis *


in order to prevent water or "foggage" you need to reapply the sealant that is in place between the stock light and the body of the vehicle. it is available at your local nissan dealer at about $10. once you apply it where it should go there should be no problems.
that is if i understand the problem correctly


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

mine came with the sealant and it still fogged and they were put on the correct way....


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *mine came with the sealant and it still fogged and they were put on the correct way.... *


the only explanation i can think of is maybe a hole somewhere that would allow leakage.
but that is just an uneducated guess.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah imo they suck!!!!! they were not ready to be released!!!!
i found a damn dead bug in my left tail....


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *yeah imo they suck!!!!! they were not ready to be released!!!!
> i found a damn dead bug in my left tail.... *


when you bought them or after you installed them?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

afted install


lol i couldnt stop laughing


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *afted install
> 
> 
> lol i couldnt stop laughing *


wouldn't that also explain how the humidity got through.

who makes them anyway- it's not apc, is it?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

no i think it said maid in china or taiwan...

but i threw slicone on them and have not had a prob since


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *but i threw them away and have not had a prob since *


Wise choice my friend....wise choice.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *
> 
> Wise choice my friend....wise choice.   *


LOL!!!

i like the ones they made for Sentras better than say the ones i see on focus'(foci?), eclipse', and some of the ones they make for accords/civics as far as the looks go.

in fact, like I've said before, they should be called "Altima style" seeing how they do resemble those. 
and decreases the hatred!
-altezzas are gay!
-i know- that's why i got "altimas"!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the Toyota Altezza had it first. Toyota/Lexus. Yall know what I mean.

I like the carbon fiber ones they make for the 96 civics. Those are nice. But the rest...played out and ugly.

But i'd still buy a set of carbon fibers for my Alty.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*water "Foggage"*



Seva said:


> *
> 
> in order to prevent water or "foggage" you need to reapply the sealant that is in place between the stock light and the body of the vehicle. it is available at your local nissan dealer at about $10. once you apply it where it should go there should be no problems.
> that is if i understand the problem correctly *


no your thinking of if the water gets into your trunk and you have water at the bottom of your spare tire compartment... EVERYBODY SHOULD CHECK THAT BY THE WAY!!!!..

we are talking about water fogging due to poor sealing between the plexiglass.. which i freakin craked today trying something dumb ass..  and the light itself where the "crome" is.. which blows hard.. can anyone do anything with a cracked altezza.. ill sell you it for 5 bucks.. you pay shipping.. lol.... the sealent between the plastic and the light housing is whats sucks.. 


to answer someone elses question.. check next reply................


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*they suck..*



LIUSPEED said:


> *anyone pulled open their altezzas and been able to clean the insides yet? *


yeah i pulled them open.. one of them.. i was in such a bad mood when i did.. that i cracked the plexiglas.. im so pissed.. but to answer your question.. no it doesnt come off.. it actually turns the altezza black crome at the bottom.. you can clean it off.. and you still get some sort of shine.. like a black shine.. but the crome is gone.. what would you sell yours for? and which one is fogged.. or are both of them? i just need the one.. you could keep the other and the relays..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i didn't know that it was that bad.....
i washed my car with the hose 1 day and thats when it happend
to my right tail....... i was so pissed so i asked my dad what i could do and he threw the silicone on and i never had the problem again.... i guess mine was catching the water inbetween the tail and the metal but i have not had the problem again and i have washed the car 40x sonce then and even took it to the drive through wash.......



BTW has onyone had this problem with the gunmetal ones or whatever color they are?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *I'm pretty sure the Toyota Altezza had it first. Toyota/Lexus. Yall know what I mean.
> 
> *


really?


----------

